# Turner Motorsport Back in Action at Laguna Seca



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Both halves of the Turner Motorsport team will be back in action at the Continental Tire Sports Car Festival this weekend at Laguna Seca Raceway, in Monterey, Calif. The Festival will host the penultimate rounds of both the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge and the Rolex Sports Car Series.

Most recently, the Rolex Sports Car Series held a race at the Circuit Gilles Villeneuve, in Montreal, Quebec, Canada, where the team's streak of nine consecutive top-five finishes (including wins at Mid-Ohio and Watkins Glen) was ended by an early race crash. The crew was able to get Paul Dalla Lana out for one additional lap and gain 12th place finishing points to remain second in GT driver points. With the competition now 29 points ahead, podium finishes at Laguna Seca and the season finale at Lime Rock Park on Sept. 29th are paramount.

Two of the Turner Motorsport drivers have seen victories in their time away from the Grand Am scene. Bill Auberlen drove to the ALMS GT class win at Road America on Aug. 18th and only last weekend Michael Marsal drove to his first ALMS P1 win at Baltimore.

This weekend Auberlen will be back behind the wheel of the No. 96 CTSCC Grand Sports class M3 and the No. 94 Rolex GT class M3 with Paul Dalla Lana. Auberlen and Dalla Lana have shared two wins so far this season.

Marsal co-drives the No. 97 CTSCC M3 with Boris Said. The duo has shared an up-and-down season with a season's-best fourth place finish at New Jersey Motorsports Park in May.

"A good GT result at Laguna Seca is critical to our 2012 season," said Will Turner. "Paul has done an outstanding job this year and we want him to finish as high as possible in the driver points. We will have to have some luck to move him to the top, but it will take hard racing to keep the rest behind him. The same goes for the GT class Team title. There is no room for any errors. In the Continental Tire Challenge, rules changes have not allowed us, or any other BMW M3, to match our 2011 season success, but we won't stop trying. Laguna Seca always has a large group from the BMW Car Club and we look forward to seeing them every year."

Live timing and scoring from practice, qualifying and both races can be found on grand-am.com. The Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge race takes the green flag at 2:30 p.m. PT on Saturday, Sept. 8th and will be broadcast live on SPEED television on Sunday, Sept. 16th at 1:30 p.m. ET. The Rolex Sports Car Series race will start at 12:00 p.m. PT on Sunday, Sept. 9th and be broadcast live on SPEED television.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Unfortunately both cars DNF at Lime Rock Saturday.


----------

